# gps question



## sb1010 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm considering getting a GPS unit.  Is it possible to get one that works both in the car and in the woods.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 13, 2016)

Good question.  Everything is a compromise.  Some are made to use topo maps, and some are made to use road maps.  A really good one will do one job well, and the other job adequately, at best.  I doubt any will be great at both tasks.

I just got a killed deal on a Garmin Oregon 600 from gpscity, on sale.  I bought it for the woods, to replace my Oregon 450.  But the icing on the cake is that is it supposed to do turn-by-turn directions on the road, too.  That isn't why I bought it, but that feature is gravy...or is it icing?    It might one day come in real handy, when I forget to bring my Garmin road GPS, and I need to get to a place, or get home from it.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jun 24, 2016)

I have a garmin 650T. Had it 3 years now. Can download road maps for a price or possibly buy the micro sd card with it on & it will do what your wanting. Small screen for that to me. It's the best thing I have in my hunt pack. I don't get lost in the woods anymore. The topo maps built in it have helped making an easier drag on several occasions in the deer woods. Roads are shown on the topo map but have to buy the road maps to get turn by turn navigation on it. Otherwise it gives only a strait line to where u want to go. U can backtrack though on the same trail u walked in on if u follow the line it marked on your way in, if u have it turned on.


----------

